# Paradigm Monitor 11 vs Martin Logan Motion 40



## bepauljoseph (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi there,

I bought a Denon AVR-3313 yesterday & now confused with what speaker should I go for. I don't want to spend more than $1800 - 2k for a pair of floor standing speakers & a center channel. I don't mind stretching a bit if it's worth for. I'm based in India but keep traveling to Dubai.

These are the speakers that I'm looking at & I'm confused which one to choose from. I'm setting up my first home theater & any advice would be appreciated. I've not bought anything else apart from the receiver. I'm planning to get the following stuff after buying the speakers.

Furman M-10Lx E POWER CONDITIONER/LIGHT MODULE

Choice of speakers (I'm looking for a 2.1, 3 or 3.1 as of now & dont have access to drill the wall or pass wire for bookshelf in back.

Martin Logan Motion 40 (Monitor 30 for center channel)
Martin Logan Motion 40 - USD 2,200/pair
Martin Logan Motion 30 - USD 749/piece

Paradigm Monitor 11 (Center 3 for center channel)
Paradigm Monitor 11 USD 1,300/pair
Paradigm Monitor C3 USD 500/piece

Prices are after discount in Dubai.

Do you need a sub-woofer this this basic setup or would a L C R setup would be fine for now with the speaker inbuilt bass.

Woofer i'm thinking of SVS PB 1000 or PB12 NSD later.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.
You have asked for advice on what to choose between two very different speakers.
In my opinion a subwoofer will benefit both sets equally.

How large is the room they are going in and what is the construction (tile floors, plaster walls, ceiling height, rugs, carpet, bookcases, big furniture) ?

Have you heard either set of speakers, if yes describe what you liked/disliked.
If you have heard both don't ask the forum what to get, trust your own ears and get what you like the best.

To my 55 year old ears the Monitor 11's have a forward sound (voices are pronounced) with good clarity and separation of the individual instruments. This is the type of sound that is easy for me to hear. I like these speakers quite a bit and I think they compete very strongly at their price point.
I have not heard the current generation of the Motion series speaker. The previous generation actually surprised me with how good they sounded. I would describe it as very balanced with weight or presence in the low end. The voices do not pop out but are not recessed either, for strictly music I might prefer the Motion speaker over the Monitor speaker.
I have not heard either center channel speaker.

Hopefully you can audition both and pick what you like best, but if not I thnk both of your choices have a lot to like and you will be pleased.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

You could be happy with either choice - audition

Also, do you have JBL in your area?
http://www.jbl.com/estore/jbl/us/products/Studio-590/STUDIO 590_JBL_US


----------



## fokakis1 (Feb 29, 2012)

chashint said:


> To my 55 year old ears the Monitor 11's have a forward sound (voices are pronounced) with good clarity and separation of the individual instruments. This is the type of sound that is easy for me to hear. I like these speakers quite a bit and I think they compete very strongly at their price point.
> I have not heard the current generation of the Motion series speaker. The previous generation actually surprised me with how good they sounded. I would describe it as very balanced with weight or presence in the low end. The voices do not pop out but are not recessed either, for strictly music I might prefer the Motion speaker over the Monitor speaker.


I have heard both of these speakers and completely agree with the above description. These are great speakers at their price points so it comes down to personal preference and what you will be using them for.


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

Can not comment on the Martin Logans however I have owned the Paradigm Monitor 11's the Center 3 and two set's of the Surround 3's for just over one year now. They are ran off of an Integea 30.2 receiver. I just also purchased the Studio Sub 12 as well in gloss black. I personally love these speakers for the reasons already mentioned. They just seem natural to my ears and my wife's. The detail from them is amazing with movies or music.


----------

